
Show HN: Slashjobs – AI-Powered Job Platform - afshinmeh
https://slashjobs.io/?hn
======
sciencewolf
I have no idea what the AI-powered adds? It looks like any other job board for
devs. Perhaps write a description or something for clarity.

~~~
sciencewolf
Eventually found your About page in the footer. So it sounds like better
tagging of jobs?

Not to be mean, but the 437,650 monthly visitors claim is too much of an
exaggeration-- I know you want to establish credibility early, but this seems
to be a 3-day old website. If you're using that number to sell job listings,
it can be seen as false advertising unless you can back that number up.

~~~
afshinmeh
Oh uh, sorry about that. We put those numbers for testing purposes and totally
forgot about them! I will update them asap.

